# Video, Flirting, compliments and waiting for sex: 6 rules for dating after 50



## Robert59 (Dec 15, 2014)

http://www.today.com/health/dating-after-50-waiting-sex-5-other-rules-1D80015015


----------



## Falcon (Dec 15, 2014)

I read the rules, but I'd have to write them down and keep peeking at them during he date.

Hardly worth the trouble.  If dating comes up, I'm gonna wing it.


----------

